# Cougar Harvest Objective Season: How do you hunt it?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If I were to buy a harvest objective tag for cougar, and planned on hunting the fishlake, monroe, beaver or whatever objective unit. How do you go about hunting cougars that time of year? Is it really possible to hunt cougars during that time and without dogs?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

All you gotta do is run them down like mattinthewild does! So lace up your sneakers and have at it!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Its just like hunting them during the LE hunts. Find tracks, follow them. Get a call and try calling them in. Which from experience is very difficult to do. But like Kevin says get your walking shoes on because youll be putting a ton of miles on.


----------

